# Got my Brand New Two Tone-Sig Sauer P229 9mm today!!



## RogerThat

Got my Brand New Two Tone-Sig Sauer p229 9mm today!!! :smt041 Hasn't even been shot yet!! but I have to warn you.. it is loaded and one in the chamber


----------



## JD413

nice, it looks great! Thinking about the p299 for my first whenever they feel like getting me my permit.


----------



## Todd

Congrats! I love my P229 SAS Gen2. You made a good decision, IMO.


----------



## MJP

Nice! I love the two-tone. I'm getting my sig in couple hours. I have been waiting 9 days and 21.5 hours so far to pick up my pistol. 10 days rule in CA! :smt015 This last 2.5 hours is taking a long time.


----------



## gunluver

That's a great looking pair of Sigs ya got there!


----------



## BUSTinCAPs

Congrats,,,,,,,,,,A friend of mine has the very same gun. It's a very good shooter, ur gonna luv it.


----------



## RogerThat

JD413 said:


> nice, it looks great! Thinking about the p299 for my first whenever they feel like getting me my permit.


Thats what I got the p229 for... I still have to send my concealed weapons permit info in the mail.. I'll have to do that tomorrow. It definately looks like it was made for concealment. You getting the 9mm ? or the S&W 40?



Todd said:


> Congrats! I love my P229 SAS Gen2. You made a good decision, IMO.


Thanks, I think I did to! Happy Shooting



MJP said:


> Nice! I love the two-tone. I'm getting my sig in couple hours. I have been waiting 9 days and 21.5 hours so far to pick up my pistol. 10 days rule in CA! :smt015 This last 2.5 hours is taking a long time.


Well by now you should have your p229 now! So we both got the same gun on the same day, pretty cool :smt023



gunluver said:


> That's a great looking pair of Sigs ya got there!


Thanks buddy! I appreciate the compliments 



BUSTinCAPs said:


> Congrats,,,,,,,,,,A friend of mine has the very same gun. It's a very good shooter, ur gonna luv it.


Thanks bustincaps. I will have to update you guys once I've tooken it on the range

My next question though would be about the de-cock lever on the P229
When I decock my p220 (not 229) I hold it down and than after I hold it down it decocks instantly 
when I decock my p229 (not 220) I hold it down and than it releases subtle almost at the same rate that I let the decock lever back up
Is this normal? anyone experience this same description?


----------



## RogerThat

One thing I've noticed is my new P229 is very heavy for a more compact gun.. in fact it even feels heavier than my P220 .45 ... Anyone else notice this, or even know why?


----------



## SaltyDog

RogerThat said:


> One thing I've noticed is my new P229 is very heavy for a more compact gun.. in fact it even feels heavier than my P220 .45 ... Anyone else notice this, or even know why?


Yes I've noticed that - it's an all steel frame - no polymer. I have the P229 DAK and P239 SAS. The P239 is lighter loaded because of the reduced magazine capacity 7+1 maybe this is what you are experiencing. Also depending on the model P220 you have I think it may have an aluminum frame.



> My next question though would be about the de-cock lever on the P229
> When I decock my p220 (not 229) I hold it down and than after I hold it down it decocks instantly
> when I decock my p229 (not 220) I hold it down and than it releases subtle almost at the same rate that I let the decock lever back up
> Is this normal? anyone experience this same description?


Perfectly normal - the decocking lever works the same on my P239 pushing the lever down releases the hammer onto the mechanism which is then slowly lowered as the lever moves up.


----------



## dondavis3

That's a great gun and you will really enjoy the Sig Sauer brand.

I own a several Sig's,

Two of them that I really like are 1 P230 SL that I've carried for years and my wife carries a Sig 232 both in .380 caliber.










P 232 SL










P 230 SL

These are sweet guns and you can hide them anywhere - next to noi wieght.

:smt1099


----------



## RogerThat

SaltyDog said:


> Yes I've noticed that - it's an all steel frame - no polymer. I have the P229 DAK and P239 SAS. The P239 is lighter loaded because of the reduced magazine capacity 7+1 maybe this is what you are experiencing. Also depending on the model P220 you have I think it may have an aluminum frame.
> 
> Perfectly normal - the decocking lever works the same on my P239 pushing the lever down releases the hammer onto the mechanism which is then slowly lowered as the lever moves up.


Well your response has triggered my urge to research... the p220 is 25.5 ounces without magazine 
and the p229 is 27.5 ounces without magazine... so we were right! Thats amazing that a much more compact gun actually weights more than my p220 .. and I originally thought my p220 was heavy for a gun!! and you were right the p220 does have an aluminum frame



dondavis3 said:


> That's a great gun and you will really enjoy the Sig Sauer brand.
> 
> I own a 2 Sig's, 1 P230 SL and my wife carries a Sig 232 both in .380 caliber.
> 
> These are sweet guns and you can hide them anywhere - next to noi wieght.
> 
> :smt1099


Yeah I'm proud to have picked the sig line for my first two guns... and to think I picked one of the best without really knowing much about guns... I just know what I like and as I was looking around I saw the p220 almost immediately and looked around and nothing else could compare to the way it felt and looked in my hand... Its what I've always thought a gun should look and feel like, and my intuition was right... I'm now thinking about looking into getting a 1911 but wondering which brand I should buy... now I'm talking about at the very earliest a few months before I do, but I'm looking now so I know what I'll be getting when I do.
I saw sig sauer has some nice ones, but I don't want to be so narrow with my gun collection either


----------



## SIGness

Man O Man!!! I just love this place, so many SIG fans. I LOVE IT! Where have you been HGF?! :smt023


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

sweeeet!!!!


----------



## ArmchairDeity

*I love my Sig too!*

I just picked up a Sig Sauer P230SL at our local gun shop for $350 USD... the thing's in perfect shape, shoots like a dream after a good cleaning (it shot just fine before but for a couple jams), feels SO nice in my hand and yes, conceals about anywhere.

And the magazine it came with ended up holding 8 rounds. Nice.

The ONLY issue is that my hand is 1 layer of skin cells too tall, so I end up with a bit of slide burn if i'm not very careful how I hold it.


----------



## SigP229R

*I have an older 229 TT bought it as CPO date coded AL and I use it as my EDC. Nice weapon, only thing is I don't care for the rail. Mine however is the .40 version. *


----------



## dondavis3

After seeing your beautiful gun ...:smt082

I sent my old Sig P226 to Cummings Custom Refinishing - CCR










And my New Sig P2022 also to CCR










Boy they do good work.

Congratulations on your new P229 again

:smt1099


----------

